# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Drinking booze while on clen?

## JackDegains

I'm planning to start cycling clen for 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off during my cut, and I'm wondering if I can still drink alcohol while I'm taking clen? Anybody have any bad reactions from boozing while on clen?



Backround info: 22 years old, 5'8" 170lbs, no AAS, 600 cal dietary deficit, lifting 3x a week, cardio 2x a week, 6-10 drinks one night a week...

----------


## auswest

So you want to go to the extent of using clen to cut. But you are going to consume alcohol..... I don't understand... Its like saying Im trying to shed fat but is it still ok to eat McDonald burgers and fries....

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome to the board mate!
It sounds like you want your cake and eat it too? If you are going to be cutting, why would you consume empty calories? Is drinking so important to you you cannot wait until you've experienced the benefit from your efforts with clen ?

The short answer is NO. Drinking while on Clen will not cause you great harm, if your drinking is moderate. 6-10 drinks isn't moderate though. You are getting drunk. This is starting to sound judgemental, which is not what I intended, so I'm through...

Regards,
---Roman

----------


## JackDegains

> The short answer is NO. Drinking while on Clen will not cause you great harm, if your drinking is moderate. 6-10 drinks isn't moderate though. You are getting drunk. This is starting to sound judgemental, which is not what I intended, so I'm through...
> 
> Regards,


Thank you for the clear and concise reply Roman, but don't hold back on your opinion just because it is judgemental. I joined this board to learn from those who are more experienced and wiser than myself, and I need a good slap if I'm about to do something stupid or dangerous.

I should however clarify my position though;
I've Been cutting for 8 weeks and haven't gotten drunk since september. Have a christmas party is coming up in a couple weeks and it would be nice to let loose and have a cheat day for one night. This is a uncommon situation and if need be I'll wait to start my clen cycle to avoid harm.





> So you want to go to the extent of using clen to cut. But you are going to consume alcohol..... I don't understand... Its like saying Im trying to shed fat but is it still ok to eat McDonald burgers and fries....


I'm planning to use clen to aid my progress and preserve muscle mass while cutting rather than using it to make up for a poor diet.

----------


## Standby

> Thank you for the clear and concise reply Roman, but don't hold back on your opinion just because it is judgemental. I joined this board to learn from those who are more experienced and wiser than myself, and I need a good slap if I'm about to do something stupid or dangerous.
> 
> I should however clarify my position though;
> I've Been cutting for 8 weeks and haven't gotten drunk since september. Have a christmas party is coming up in a couple weeks and it would be nice to let loose and have a cheat day for one night. This is a uncommon situation and if need be I'll wait to start my clen cycle to avoid harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to use clen to aid my progress and preserve muscle mass while cutting rather than using it to make up for a poor diet.


if you legit about not drinking since september and this is a christmas party 1 night thing. (yet in your first post you say 6-10 drinks once a week..... so im gunna call bs) then i say go for it as long as its a 1 time thing and has a little meaning. thats my thoughts if i didnt think you were bsing

----------


## Recusant

Just choose.

----------


## Times Roman

Mate,
When you said "Boozing" it sounds like a process. As if it were to be a semi regular thing. No issues with a "once in a while" cheat. I don't usually drink, and last time was September, and before that, May, and before that, january (when i come home on vacation). But me and my mate from South Africa were drinking wine on Thanksgiving, and then, after the wine was gone, killed off a bottle of Jack. For me, this is a cheat, a rare thing. I can count the number of times i've drank this year on my right hand.
If at a christmas party, then you are g2g.
Sorry about the confusion
---Roman

----------

